
Gmail extractor - Extract all email addresses from your inbox - BigBalli
http://giacomoballi.com/gmail-extract-email-addresses-from-inbox/#.UUsnf6XIik_
======
BigBalli
60sec for 12k emails. Does anyone have a benchmark reference? fast? slow?

------
qompiler
Uhm, I'm not going to enter my password.

